# Jared Dudley says Jason Kidd is up to leadership challenge



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Jared Dudley and Zaza Pachulia are gone, traded to Washington and Dallas, respectively.
> 
> The loss of the two well-spoken veterans leaves a leadership void for the young Milwaukee Bucks as they enter their second season under coach Jason Kidd.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/jared-dudley-says-jason-kidd-is-up-to-leadership-challenge-b99598820z1-333942851.html


----------

